# 2017 Chevrolet Cruze Owner Manuals



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks for this. Apparently the new version of the Chevy App got rid of the online users manual entirely, or I'm just too dumb or lazy to look at where they relocated the option.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's still in the app


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> It's still in the app


Yeah I found it, along with scheduling services and such as well. Thanks for the upload though this was much faster


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cocoabeans said:


> Yeah I found it, along with scheduling services and such as well. Thanks for the upload though this was much faster


You're welcome.


----------

